# Best way to fill these gaps?



## tmccartney (Aug 11, 2012)

We're at the tail end of a den renovation; next week we will install moulding. I noticed today that we're going to have some rectangular gaps between the door jambs and the new hardwood floor if we use the same 1/4" reveal that's used through the rest of the house (or, in some cases, even if we don't). The floor was installed after the old base moulding and door casing had been removed.

Is there a good way to address these gaps? I'm willing to even use big chunks of wood filler putty or something if it will retain its shape over time.

Example pic below. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tmccartney said:


> We're at the tail end of a den renovation; next week we will install moulding. I noticed today that we're going to have some rectangular gaps between the door jambs and the new hardwood floor if we use the same 1/4" reveal that's used through the rest of the house (or, in some cases, even if we don't). The floor was installed after the old base moulding and door casing had been removed.
> 
> Is there a good way to address these gaps? I'm willing to even use big chunks of wood filler putty or something if it will retain its shape over time.


I have been happy with Timbermate wood putty. Low odor. Takes awhile to set, and do not attempt to sand before it is set, or it just tears out, found out the hard way.

It does not shrink once set and comes in a number of colours.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=timbermate wood filler


----------



## tmccartney (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

